# air filters



## bolder (Mar 21, 2010)

just on the of hand that some one does let off a dirty bomb etc or some real flu pandemic etc, would this do anything HEPA Air Purifier ECO68801RChttp://http://www.4air.co.uk/68801rc-hepa-air-purifier-with-remote-control-p-996069843.html not sure if i did the link properly


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm not sure the link came up right. Is this from Europe? The voltage was listed as 220 v. and 50 Hz. That's typical of the European electric grid.


----------



## drhwest (Aug 7, 2009)

Unfortunately that will have little effect in preventing you from getting ill. It may purify air over a period of time, but would do nothing to prevent you from breathing in the contaminant during the event or exposure. You need to look into a gas mask or somehting like that for an emergency. If it's a pandemic flu you just need to stay away from people until it burns itself out.


----------



## bolder (Mar 21, 2010)

yes im in england, theres anougher one similar with a uv light in it, iv got the materials to lock down and air tight the house


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

bolder said:


> just on the of hand that some one does let off a dirty bomb etc or some real flu pandemic etc, would this do anything HEPA Air Purifier ECO68801RChttp://http://www.4air.co.uk/68801rc-hepa-air-purifier-with-remote-control-p-996069843.html not sure if i did the link properly


Having a filter inside won't do much good, it needs to be able to filter the contaminated air from outside then direct it into your secure room. Thus pressurizing the room and keeping out any contaminates. The photos show my shelters filter system and the whole house system. I will still need to seal openings such as windows, doors and vents to make it as air tight as possible. Keep multiple rolls of duct tape and 2mil plastic sheeting for this.
The filter material should have a MERV rating of at least 13 to accomplish this along with a high wattage UV light. I also use a carbon based additional filter in conjunction with a MERV filter. The outside filter is a HEPA style filter with a additional disposable pre-filter sleeve


----------



## bolder (Mar 21, 2010)

i think my apartmant landlord would have a heart attack if i got that lol, im afraid right now im knda screwed for air, lets hope nuclear wars away off lol, was thinking gas maks but there ok for a few hours until you need to drink and eat


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

bolder said:


> i think my apartmant landlord would have a heart attack if i got that lol, im afraid right now im knda screwed for air, lets hope nuclear wars away off lol, was thinking gas maks but there ok for a few hours until you need to drink and eat


There are some things you can do even in an apartment. Biologicals (such as the flu) will be the worst due to the incubation period. Gas masks (and even dust masks) can help in some instances. Seal off a room in your house as a safe room (the Israelies do this) with plastic and duct tape. The air inside it will be okay for awhile depending upn how many you have there. There are sites, publications and books with plans for simpler filter systems. Look a few of them up. They aren't perfect but they might be enough.

And, most modern, gas masks for military use have ways to "eat" (liquids) and drink while wearing your gas mask.


----------



## Hockstr (Mar 18, 2010)

Sweet, i can finally comment on something that i know a little bit about. I can tell you that the filters for the gas masks that are used in the military have charcoal in them, so from my basic understanding is that anything that leaves carbon residue will work? as far CBRN is concerned anyways. Hope this helps. Again, i only know a little bit about this.


----------



## bolder (Mar 21, 2010)

does any1 have links to simple filters, preferbly manual as i only have electric in the apartmant


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Try these:
Homeland Security, Fallout Shelter
The return of home emergency shelters takes on a dual-purpose approach by Jeffrey Yago, P.E., CEM Issue #74
Free online book - Nuclear War Survival Skills
Something Wicked Comes: Low Cost Shelter Ventilation Filter


----------



## bolder (Mar 21, 2010)

reading that nuclear survival book, pritty much states you dont need a filter at all, just a pipe [air intake]with some bends


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

bolder said:


> reading that nuclear survival book, pritty much states you dont need a filter at all, just a pipe [air intake]with some bends


You need to do some more research, don't rely on one source, I don't. That system is to keep radioactive particles out and keep the waves, which travel in straight lines out.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

bolder said:


> reading that nuclear survival book, pritty much states you dont need a filter at all, just a pipe [air intake]with some bends


I don't think no filter is a good idea. If you don't have time to prepare a grade A shelter the no filter idea would be better than no shelter at all but I can't imagine not being able to come up with something to keep the radioactive dust out. Even covering the opening with cheesecloth and stuffing the pipe with fine, lightly oiled steel wool would be better than an open pipe. Like Bunker Bob said, I'd do more research on it.


----------



## bolder (Mar 21, 2010)

stupid question alert, i like the idea of stuffing steel wool, but why oil it ?


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

mosquitomountainman said:


> I don't think no filter is a good idea. If you don't have time to prepare a grade A shelter the no filter idea would be better than no shelter at all but I can't imagine not being able to come up with something to keep the radioactive dust out. Even covering the opening with cheesecloth and stuffing the pipe with fine, lightly oiled steel wool would be better than an open pipe. Like Bunker Bob said, I'd do more research on it.


I like bronze wool or copper wool over steel wool as an additional outside filter medium, they do not rust.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

bolder said:


> stupid question alert, i like the idea of stuffing steel wool, but why oil it ?


A light spray of oil will help trap dust particles. Kind of like the old oil bath air cleaners. Of course you'd want the "filter" someplace where the trapped particles wouldn't have a straight shot at bringing the radiation into your safe area. In other words, don't stuff it into a straight pipe like a chimney. Use an 90 or 180 degree elbow on the intake pipe (as in the drawings) and place the filtering material in the end part of the pipe.

BB; good point regarding copper/bronz wool. I just didn't plan on needing it long enough for rust to be a problem. It's mainly for a temporary or hastily built shelter.

A person could also use foam filters lke those used in lawn mowers. Use your imagination. A filter can be anything that will filter the dust particles out so you only have clean air coming in. I've even seen plans to use HEPA furnace filters set up in a wooden or cardboard box. These were in basement shelters where they were sheltered from the outside elements. Just be sure there's a bend in there so that the radioactive elements can't "shoot" radiation into the shelter.


----------

